# Nis-Kacks order turn-around?



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone know about how long it takes to get HVAC gauges to the east coast? I was just wondering -- I ordered mine like 2 weeks ago and he never email or phoned me. I tried calling him just to make sure he got my order (I payed via paypal that night), but his line is always busy. Anyone have an email address besides the one I got for paying him via paypal so that I could email him and make sure he got my order? Thanks guys!
Tommy


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nis-Knacks*

Let me explain this for him. I believe Nis-Knacks DID get your order. I talked to the owner last night, and told me the order will take at least a month to handle. Owner Richard Crabbe now has a job at Infiniti, and he has been extremely busy with that job. He works for Infiniti about 4 months now, and was only able to take 3 or 4 day offs ever since he started it. He does have more than a few online orders sitting, but just cannot ship them out because of that. He will still handle your order when he gets next day off.
He no longer checks his e-mails, (I even sent him a few and he wasn't getting them) and he cannot pick up his phone when he is at work. (usually works from 7am until 9-10pm Hawaiian time).

I know it's a pain to wait, but please understand the situation and be patient. He had to get this job for living. But I will mention about your order next time I talk to Richard.

Mahalo!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

What's up with the clear side marker lights for the B13's? On their website it say they will be ready towards the end of 2002.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I sent in a money order for the black corners for my B14 and he hasnt gotten back to me. That must have been a month ago now. I've tried calling and E-Mailing. Not to be an ass but shouldnt he put something on the site appologizing that things might come late. I hope he didnt forget about me


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
When I ordered my HVAC it took less than a week to ship (telephone order on credit card). My corners took a month since I paid by mail order.
I ordered my HVAC 6 months ago, and my corners two months ago.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have ordered from him before, the HVAC's and the grille, I just wasnt sure why this order is taking any longer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

CarbonBlack200, That's cool, thanks . I just wanted to make sure he got my order, I don't mind the wait, just as long as I get it. He already deducted the money from my account via paypal, but in the message I forgot to tell him I wanted the Frostbite ones (The blue ones).. so I sent him a second email to the same addy right after that.. That's why I was worried. Thanks man. Also, telling congratz on that job, I like the infiniti's 
Tommy


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just talked to Richard on the phone. I mentioned him about some of you customers waiting for the order to handle. He is going to take care your order as soon as he gets his next day off. Nis-Knacks.com will be updated soon with newest info also. Looks like there is a situation change, but farther info will be annouced by owner himself. Please do not worry about your order and thanks so much all for being patient!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you, I really appreciate you talking to him for us. It means a lot to me. I understand Richard has at lot of things he has to take care of. He does run an incredible buisiness and I am happy to be a repeat customer . -James


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

yup, same here, as long as I know I'm not forgotten, I'm cool. Hehe, having them come in a little later anyway gives me time to cool down from my last projects anyway. Thanks for talking to him man, tell him to take care. *sigh* ahh... to live in hawaii 
Tommy


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

newbie question : anybody know the link to their site??


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *newbie question : anybody know the link to their site?? *


The answer to your question is about 3 posts up... please make sure you read the ENTIRE thread before posting a question.

In case you still can't find it, www.nis-knacks.com


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *The answer to your question is about 3 posts up... please make sure you read the ENTIRE thread before posting a question.
> 
> In case you still can't find it, www.nis-knacks.com *


thanks. skipped through that one


----------

